# Triangle Away available for most US (and Canadian?) users!



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI everybody, Triangle Away now works for a very large percentage of us! So if you are on Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, Sprint, or some Canadian carrier (I'm not sure which - is "Canadia" actually a carrier?), then you can reset your flash counter! *However, be advised, this is a VERY dangerous process.* If ANYTHING goes wrong, you very well may have a hard-bricked phone that you'll need an insurance claim or new motherboard to repair.

Google Play Link ($1.99)

I'm going to copy/paste a bit from the dev's thread to give you a *tl;dr* version. READ THIS THOROUGHLY! Even though you've read what I put in here, you really should also read the dev's entire thread thoroughly as there is some very important information there! I don't intend to keep this quote updated. Really, research what this program does and how bad it can mess up your phone. You've heard me warn you before when there was more-than-usual danger. This is more-than-usual danger. Be careful and be willing to turn your $600 phone into a paperweight!



> *THIS IS A DANGEROUS OPERATION AND COULD POTENTIALLY BRICK YOUR DEVICE. PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK.*
> ( and by brick I mean brick - only a board replacement or a JTAG unit will be able to save you, don't mess with boot(loader) stuff unless you _really_ mean it! )
> 
> Please check the values the app displays are correct before resetting the counters.
> ...


The dev's official thread over at XDA. If you're unable to buy it in the store for whatever reason, the dev is offering it for free for but asks that you really consider buying it this app requires servers which cost him money.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

I used this tool successfully today on a Tmobile SGH-T999. It was very easy and I was happy to support Chainsdd and spend $2 for his app. My phone had a broken screen and was an insurance return not a warranty, so it was fun to revert to stock and try this without any stress. I would still take all the warnings and recommendations seriously as well as reading thoroughly the xda thread.
Thanks for posting this Jax.


----------

